# Fully aquatic crabs



## Budlight 20 (Mar 31, 2012)

Im looking for fully aqutic freshwater crabs or freshwater shrimp please give me some suggestions


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't believe there are any fully freshwater aquatic crabs besides one type of thai crab that is very uncommon online. You can get fiddlers or red clawed and they spend much time underwater but need some thing like driftwood. I have had ghost shrimp that are very easy to keep and extremely inexpensive like under 50 cents. The only thing is they are not very noticable and other attractive shrimp can be expensive. Hope it helps!


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking for ages at getting something other than fish for my aquarium and like yourself i also chose inverts, I was originally going to go for crabs however after searching for ages i havnt found any fully aquatic crabs, I have also found that alot of people have said they need brackish water.

Maybe look at a blue lobster (its a crayfish)?


----------



## Budlight 20 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was googling and found 1 species called the micro crab that are about half in inch and are completly fresh water and are easy to keep.


----------

